
Nice app, horrible source code: Telegram for Android - handpickednames
https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram/blob/master/TMessagesProj/src/main/java/org/telegram/ui/ChatActivity.java
======
latte
Did a quick search to find out the background - it turns out that the author
had almost no prior Android development experience, and in 2013 it won the
first place in the Android app challenged conducted by Telegram.

[https://vk.com/wall-55882680_36](https://vk.com/wall-55882680_36) [in
Russian]

